# Vacation to Florida...



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey guys,

Looking for inside tips to traveling Florida. I'll be in the South Beach area, and also the Orlando area. What are the must do's, and places to go? 

I know nothing of the state, so insider information will be useful. 

-John N.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i was born and raised in miami, but left when i was 18 so i can't tell you what the night life is like there.
there's lots to do on south beach if you want to take a stroll. south beach is loaded with shops/clubs/restaurants all along the strip. there's lots to see by foot. i can't think of any special places that one would go see though. it's more of a place to walk thru and go to what interest you.

some other places to see in miami is bayside
http://www.baysidemarketplace.com/html/
there's also a casino boat that leaves from there if you're in the mood.

the seminole hard rock casino.
http://www.seminolehardrock.com/

just some places to check out.

ps. bigals has a place in tamarac. its about 45 mins north of miami. 
very nice fish shop. you probably won't buy any fish if you stop by but if you're in the area. check it out.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ummmm...look for swamps and collect crazy amounts of aquatic plants.  Florida is home to about 6 native Eriocaulon species. 

Go snorkeling in the Rainbow River. I'm not sure where it is though. Our club went a couple years ago. One section has Cryptocorynes growing in it very densely and you can snorkel in it. Too cool!


----------



## swub (Apr 17, 2007)

tourist! hahaha....I was born and raised down by Miami, but never go back down there. It's wild n crazy. I now live in Orlando (since the 80s). Orlando is packed full of theme parks. Just book a room down off I-drive and ask the travel agent for tourist info. You'll be swamped with stuff.

When I was a kid (mid70s)I use to wade out into the everglades for miles. Man, I had no fear and was stupid in many regards....but what a cool upbringing.


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 8, 2005)

In south beach you could check out the Lincoln Road area, restaurants, vendors, shops - kinda of an open air mall but relaxed. There's also Collins and Ocean drive with lots of shops and people watching opportunities and obviously the beach itself. If you are willing to drive off south beach there is Coconut Grove, a nice place to walk around down near the water off of US1 - art shops, clothing shops, restaurants, street vendors etc.. Touristy places to visit might include Vizcaya ( http://www.vizcayamuseum.org/ ), nice gardens to walk around and some fine architecture. If you like gardens there is Fairchild Tropical Garden a little further south ( http://www.fairchildgarden.org/ ) although the entry fee is a bit pricey at $20 a head for adults. There's also Everglades National Park, the Seaquarium, the zoo......

Check out this page http://miami.about.com/od/traveltourism/tp/attractions.htm .There are also cultural events going on all the time, if you're staying in a hotel ask the concierge what will be going on during your visit. It's possible to stay on south beach for a week and not have to leave for entertainment.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I had fun visiting the space center at the cape and we were lucky enough to watch a shuttle launch - very cool, if you're in to that kind of thing. You can easily jump on with a tour group out of Orlando or make arrangements to get out there yourself.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I concur with most of what's been said above. I can also add, if you're more into the 'natural' aspect of Florida, South Florida is NOT the place to go, except for the Everglades, which I don't really consider as 'South Florida'.  

As Aaron mentioned the Rainbow River (North Central Fl), is nice. Even nicer, imo, is Ichetucknee Springs, located near Ft White, Fl (about 45 min northwest of Gainesville). This is like snorkeling in an aquarium. The first 3 miles of this river, which is relatively narrow, and crystal clear, is a state park, ie - you cannot remove any plants, fish or artifact. You can tube, canoe, kayak, or snorkle the entire run so long as you have transportation to get back to the starting point. It is beautiful. If you come on a summer wkd, be prepared for lots of people. On a weekday, you can often have the river to yourself. There's also the Santa Fe and Suwanee Rivers. The Santa Fe in particular is fed by numerous springs and makes for a nice day trip via canoe or kayak for a 10-12mi ride on the river. If you're interested in any more info on the above, pm me, I'll be glad to get some more info out to you.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Gosh there's more than Disneyland and SeaWorld after all! You guys have given me great leads to investigate for my trip. Thanks!

-John N.


----------



## Heavy G (Sep 20, 2006)

If you have kids take them to U. S. Island of Adventure, lot of great rides. If you have the time get a two day/two park pass and see U. S. as well, fun for all.

Have Fun
Heavy G


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you're into skeet shooting or bird hunting, the TM Ranch just out of Orlando is a really cool place to go. We did an ATV ride there and rode through their herds of cattle and even saw a gator pretty close up.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Checking out Islands of Adventure as we speak. Boy this trip is adding up with all the hotels, car rental, park admissions, air fare, etc. Never thought going to cost this much ($1k+)..

Not a big gun or shooting fan. So I might have to pass on that. But speaking of gators, I would like to go on tour of the everglades or similar. I've always seen on TV people boating around in this fan propelled boats. Any tips, or locations nearby southbeach/miami for those boating and gator watching activities?

-John N.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Hey I was just there on a trip with band, 5 days one day per disney park and then we went to U.S..... Worst park I've ever been to in my life. Skip U.S. I've heard islands of adventure is fun though. U.S. has long lines, short rides, and rude employees.



Heavy G said:


> If you have kids take them to U. S. Island of Adventure, lot of great rides. If you have the time get a two day/two park pass and see U. S. as well, fun for all.
> 
> Have Fun
> Heavy G


Don't skip Disney, Parkhopper passes are deffinatly worth it. I suggest one day going to "Animal Kingdom" then that night going to Epcot for fireworks. (one of the best place to watch them is in france in between the wine stall and the glace/frappes stall there are little tables, so kids have desert and parrents have wine:-D )

I know plenty about disney so if you have any questions ask away about that.

Two years ago we where in longboat key and we went on a kayaking thing in the harbor to see manatees and went in the mangroves which was really neat as well.

Have fun!
-Andrew


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

John N. said:


> But speaking of gators, I would like to go on tour of the everglades or similar. I've always seen on TV people boating around in this fan propelled boats. Any tips, or locations nearby southbeach/miami for those boating and gator watching activities?
> 
> -John N.


http://www.southflorida.com/visitor/sfe-toptenboattours,0,6783822.story?coll=sfe-visitor-utility

you can also google florida everglades airboat tours and i'm sure something will come up.

my favorite florida theme park is busch gardens. its a little out of the way from orlando but for me its the best park there is.

busch gardens = all rollercoasters. tons of action for thrill seekers

disney is more of a family place. lots to see, rides for kids/adults.

island of adventures imo was good but wasn't great; but i went when it first opened and i'm sure there's plenty more rides since then.

universal studios is a waste of time.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for your tips! I had a great time in Florida! I had a chance to visit a good part of Florida's great attractions thanks to your insight. Here some photos of our adventure.

* Shark Valley (Everglades National Park)*


Alligators, alligators, everywhere! :boxing:The airboat tour at Gator Park was great, very exhilarating. The tram tour though the upper portion of the National Park is something I'll definitely do again. One neat factoid I learned pertaining to APC was that 80% of the aquatic life dies during the dry season. Fish eggs, and other aquatic inverts can survive in moist "sponges" of algae mats for months until it rains again months later.

*Disney's Magic Kingdom*


I didn't get a chance to see the other wallet busting Disney Theme Parks, but I hear Magic Kingdom was the better one to visit, so we went there. However, the Southern California Disneyland is about the same, if not better than Disney's Magic Kingdom.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*NASA Kennedy Space Center*


No shuttle launch viewing for us, but we did get to see parts of the International Space Station that will go up within the next year. I thoroughly enjoyed my visit touring the facility, and now have a greater respect for those scientists and space enthusiasts . Oh, we got to be the first people to test ride their newest ride simulator "Shuttle Launch Experience" before the mainstream public. Very cool! I'm glad someone mentioned NASA as a place to visit. 
*
Bugs! Everywhere!*


You Floridians have some weird bugs that love being windshield pancakes. Kinda gross! I'm glad the mosquitoes weren't out yet. I couldn't imagine the heat and bugs coupled together. 

All in all, the beaches were great and "Hawaii Blue", attractions were great, and people were friendly. I can't wait to visit again and check out those other places recommended. Thanks again everyone! 

-John N.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> You Floridians have some weird bugs that love being windshield pancakes


You met out 'love bugs'. Twice a year, there's a 'bloom' of them and can be quite a pita. BTW, they're called love bugs because they fly in a 'together' state, so to speak.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I wish I would have seen your post sooner, I would have recommended a ******* stop called the Lone Cabbage Fish camp on 520...It's kind of a touristy biker bar with airboat rides, good fried gator tail & froglegs, & a fun mixed crowd. 
I might have recommended the gambling boats out of Port Canaveral, but would rather boycott them because of their waste dumping issues offshore.
There are also some charter offshore fishing boats that run out of there, but my guess is that they would cost some good $$.
But it's good to hear that you enjoyed our beautiful state! There is alot more to see if you ever decide to come back. If you've gotten the big theme park thing out of the way, come back & see the real Florida!


----------

